# clausing 5900 series



## ed simmons (Mar 2, 2014)

okay this regards the earlier post about the clausing im looking at....asking 1700 I can prolly get it for 1400 to 1500...any thoughts on that price ?


----------



## drs23 (Mar 2, 2014)

ed simmons said:


> okay this regards the earlier post about the clausing im looking at....asking 1700 I can prolly get it for 1400 to 1500...any thoughts on that price ?



I missed your OP and didn't find it doing a search. Do you have pictures? An accurate description? Does it come with tooling? How much & what? Is it a local pick up?

A little more info would go a long way in helping to answer your questions.


----------



## ed simmons (Mar 2, 2014)

3 jaw chuck, quick holder, live center, jacbobs  drill chuck, steady rest included
ways good ,minimal backlash, vari speed works great


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 2, 2014)

Ed,

I don't know much about any of the Clausing models but isn't that a collet attachment actuator lever I see on the left end of the headstock?  If so that should be worth at least as much as a steady rest.

Robert D.


----------

